# Ford to introduce SDC by 2021



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://articles2.marketrealist.com/2019/08/autonomous-cars-ford-tesla-have-big-plans
I wonder if folks here are planning on really busting it in 2020 as a last hurrah.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Controlled environment, it could work( with no humans sitting in the drivers seat) ... but not even close on open roads dealing with humans and Uber/Lyft drivers ( no humans sitting drivers side). 
Lawsuits will result in shutting it down quick


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey look,

an SDV that's 2 years away....

Where have i heard that before?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Hey look,
> 
> an SDV that's 2 years away....
> 
> Where have i heard that before?


Tsla has issue with auto pilot ? , with driver sitting next to the steering wheel 
Think ? about full blown autonomous cars all over the country


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> https://articles2.marketrealist.com/2019/08/autonomous-cars-ford-tesla-have-big-plans
> I wonder if folks here are planning on really busting it in 2020 as a last hurrah.


I hope Ford execs quickly get realistic about their "self-driving" fantasy or it could be their last hurrah.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

At this point I think every company says this even if they don’t have SDC’s in research and development. It sounds good when talking to investors. :rollseyes:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

mbd said:


> Tsla has issue with auto pilot ? , with driver sitting next to the steering wheel
> Think ? about full blown autonomous cars all over the country


Wasn't specifically referring to Tesla.

For about 5 years everyone has been saying 2 years out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://articles2.marketrealist.com/2019/08/autonomous-cars-ford-tesla-have-big-plans
> I wonder if folks here are planning on really busting it in 2020 as a last hurrah.


And Ford planning an auto Transmission that Works . . . . coming soon.
Very soon.

Sign up for S.D.C. car with 36,000 mile Warranty TODAY !



mbd said:


> Controlled environment, it could work( with no humans sitting in the drivers seat) ... but not even close on open roads dealing with humans and Uber/Lyft drivers ( no humans sitting drivers side).
> Lawsuits will result in shutting it down quick


Imagine
Being Trapped in a ROBO CAR
On a 26 mile Bridge

Then it starts RAINING
Blinding the Lidar !
Then 40 m.p.h. winds kick up . . .
Pushing the Robo Car to the guard rail . . .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

oh so now it's 2021 ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> And Ford planning an auto Transmission that Works . . . . coming soon.
> Very soon.


???

*^^^^^^*

I wouldn't be caught dead in a FORD sdc


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

If a company is really serious about a new tech or product they will quietly work on it behind the scenes until they have a real life proven working product, and only then will they go public with it. And you won't be hearing about it until then.

You know it's nothing but hype and BS when they are putting out press releases claiming it will be ready in two years, four years or whatever.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> And Ford planning an auto Transmission that Works . . . . coming soon.
> Very soon.
> 
> Sign up for S.D.C. car with 36,000 mile Warranty TODAY !
> ...


That's an interesting road you have shown there as that is the one I take to get to the core New Orleans area, and I'm sure that for my first SDC trip across that, there will be some trepidation.


----------



## Rudyhawaii (Apr 24, 2018)

Ford aiming to beat Uber n lyft stock....they need more funding then Tesla maybe..


----------

